# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Gun Totin Granny : Get Out While Youre Still Alive!   LOL

## Origanalist

An armed 73-year-old woman stood her ground when a man broke into her Lilburn, Georgia, home earlier this month, sending the suspect to a nearby hospital with a gunshot wound. The audio from the 911 call, released by police recently, captured the entire incident and proves she is one tough woman.

The woman, who hasn’t been identified, says she heard someone knocking at her door at around 9:45 p.m. on August 3. She didn’t answer and a few moments later, she heard the sound of glass shattering, confirming her fears that an intruder was trying to get into her home.

The woman got her gun, went to her bedroom and was on the phone with the 911 operator when the confrontation took place.

“Sir, they are in my house now,” the woman is heard telling a 911 dispatcher.

After a period of silence, apparent gunshots ring out and unintelligible screaming can be heard in the audio.

“Get out of my home!” the woman screams at the intruder. “Get out now — while you’re still alive!”

“OK, I’ll get out,” the intruder responds, seemingly terrified. “I’m getting out.”

Listen to the dramatic raw audio from her 911 call:

.News video and 911 recording at.....http://conservativehideout.com/2014/...e-still-alive/

----------


## phill4paul

> “OK, I’ll get out,” the intruder responds, seemingly terrified. “I’m getting out.”


  Gut-bustin' material right there. Go, granny, go!

----------

